# Tell your pax this one little lie; watch the tips roll in



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm always looking at new ways to have fun with my passengers, and recently I've been exploiting the obvious shortage in rideshare drivers to not only entertain myself, but line my pockets with more tips. It kinda just happened spontaneously last week, but this is a composite script of the conversation I had with a frustrated passenger who waited over an hour to get an Uber...

PAX: Why does it take so long to get an Uber now? It was never like this before!

ME: The pandemic scared a bunch of drivers away, and quite a few of them are just collecting the PUA money until it runs out. It has been hard in recent years to make money doing this. The unemployment is paying much better than Uber or Lyft ever did, and those drivers don't have to buy gas or fix their cars all the time.

PAX: Is Uber going to do anything about this?

ME: There's not much they can do. In fact, they're so desperate to hang on to the few drivers that they do have, they've started including information on which passengers are tipping the most, and bumping those passenger's requests ahead in the queue so that drivers will make more money for each pickup. They're hoping that by prioritizing riders who tip more, we won't quit this gig because of the low pay issue.

PAX: You mean how much I tip makes a difference in how quickly I get a ride now?

ME: Well, it has become one of the bigger factors. When you send out a request, and I get the ping, it immediately says how much you tipped during your last five rides. If some drivers see that you didn't tip, or tipped too low, they might ignore your request and it goes on down the line to the next driver. They just started doing this a couple weeks ago to see if it will improve driver retention, and perhaps lure some of the "unemployed" drivers back into their cars through word of mouth from other rideshare drivers.

PAX: So, I have to tip you in order to get better service?

ME: You don't have to tip me. I'm going to get you to your destination whether you tip me or not. However, the next time you request a ride, that driver will see your tipping history and make his decision to accept your ride based on those stats. Uber doesn't want us telling passengers this, but I feel so bad for how long you guys are waiting now, so I'm just telling you what the score is.

PAX: I can't believe they are doing this! Why can't they just pay you a better wage?

ME: You're singing my song, sister. Uber is out for themselves, like every other big corporation in America.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Very sinister......
I like it! :biggrin:


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Very sinister......
> I like it! :biggrin:


And if the pax attempts to call into complain to Uber about the practice, what are the odds they'll reach an actual human being who speaks fluent English?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

rkozy said:


> I'm always looking at new ways to have fun with my passengers, and recently I've been exploiting the obvious shortage in rideshare drivers to not only entertain myself, but line my pockets with more tips. It kinda just happened spontaneously last week, but this is a composite script of the conversation I had with a frustrated passenger who waited over an hour to get an Uber...
> 
> PAX: Why does it take so long to get an Uber now? It was never like this before!
> 
> ...


Love it, until a wise paxhole is on to you and asks what their tipping history revealed, especially if they have never tipped via the app. Be careful!


----------



## Slackrabbit (Sep 7, 2020)

Thats bloody genius. May even be better than my non-existant daughter. Being a single dad is tough. (Mentioning youre a single dad to a surprise newborn will get 98% of females and 75% of males to put their mask on so fast.) After all her health is my #1 priority. Also good for tips. 🤣😂🤣


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Slackrabbit said:


> Thats bloody genius. May even be better than my non-existant daughter. Being a single dad is tough. (Mentioning youre a single dad to a surprise newborn will get 98% of females and 75% of males to put their mask on so fast.) After all her health is my #1 priority. Also good for tips. &#129315;&#128514;&#129315;


Back when I did RS I HATED talking to people. I was so happy when they just got in and went straight for their phone.

Get in, sit down, shut up then get out.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Love it, until a wise paxhole is on to you and asks what their tipping history revealed


My first thought also. If the pax is does inquire, a reply can something like "_I accepted the ride request by mistake before reviewing the information, but that's okay at least you're getting a ride this time. It's a new feature I'm getting used to, I'll get in the habit next time before taking new ride requests!"_


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

This is 
Trump approved!

Great grifting Sir


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

rkozy said:


> I'm always looking at new ways to have fun with my passengers, and recently I've been exploiting the obvious shortage in rideshare drivers to not only entertain myself, but line my pockets with more tips. It kinda just happened spontaneously last week, but this is a composite script of the conversation I had with a frustrated passenger who waited over an hour to get an Uber...
> 
> PAX: Why does it take so long to get an Uber now? It was never like this before!
> 
> ...


First thought:









Second thought:


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

rkozy said:


> And if the pax attempts to call into complain to Uber about the practice, what are the odds they'll reach an actual human being who speaks fluent English?


Rohit will be as helpful to them as he is to us


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> My first thought also. If the pax is does inquire, a reply can something like "_I accepted the ride request by mistake before reviewing the information, but that's okay at least you're getting a ride this time. It's a new feature I'm getting used to, I'll get in the habit next time before taking new ride requests!"_


That's a slight twist on what I've said, which is, "My main concern is how close the passenger is to me, so I really don't look at the tip info all that much. I suppose if you were a passenger far away from my location, I might study that data a little closer...but you were nearby, so I didn't even look."

That's actually not a lie in my case. I don't accept far away trip requests.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> they've started including information on which passengers are tipping the most, and bumping those passenger's requests ahead in the queue so that drivers will make more money for each pickup.


You are a f*cking genius! I love it!

I might steal this one. Well, after I start driving again, when the government cheese finally gets shut off.



NOXDriver said:


> Back when I did RS I HATED talking to people. I was so happy when they just got in and went straight for their phone


So tell me, why did you think driving for U/L was a good fit for you? Why not get a job stocking grocery store shelves or flipping burgers?



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> until a wise paxhole is on to you and asks what their tipping history revealed


My response would be "I don't look at it to decide."


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> You are a f*cking genius! I love it!


What I do, I do for the community. :wink:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I like it.
I used to do something similar.

Had a pix of a young female on my dashboard. She was about 14 I would guess. Just some random kids pix that came in a wallet.

I would never say anything about it first.
Pax: Is that your grand daughter?
Me: Yes. That is Haley. I drive for her.
Pax: Huh?
Me: Well, she got sick about a year ago. As a result she lost the function of her kidneys and has been on dialysis ever since. Poor kid. She used to be so active. Well, her folks have good insurance but there is a lot of expenses that are not covered by insurance so grandpa drives a couple days a week and the money drops automatically into an account for Haley. We're waiting for a kidney -- it could happen any time.

This usually brings up quite a convo. How did she get sick? What's the chances of a donated organ? Didn't the family get tested to see if they could donate?
I could usually get in there that 'tips help pay for my gas so I don't have to come out of pocket for that'.

When the ride was over, I'd usually get a pretty good bump.
And this was back in the days when Uber was advertising that 'tips included'.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> This usually brings up quite a convo. How did she get sick? What's the chances of a donated organ? Didn't the family get tested to see if they could donate?
> I could usually get in there that 'tips help pay for my gas so I don't have to come out of pocket for that'.


Definitely a lot lower-risk than my "Throw Uber Under The Bus" approach. It probably nets you some real generous tips from those with a soft heart. Unfortunately, most my Uber pax tend to be hardened criminals out on parole, just trying to get to Burger King or Family Dollar.

I figure the story about Uber categorizing their ride priority based on tipping habits makes a little more sense in their dog-eat-dog, survival-of-the-fittest reality. In some ways, I kinda hope this ploy I devised catches on and forces Uber to knock down the lie. That way, the company will have to explain why so few drive for them now, and why they actually do assign the passenger an outsized role in deciding whether we get a fair wage or not.

Uber created this mess. Drivers would gladly do the job if it were financially viable. It really isn't, and Uber just foolishly hopes that generous passengers will make up the difference.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Just some random kids pix that came in a wallet.
> I would never say anything about it first.
> Pax: Is that your grand daughter?
> Me: Yes. That is Haley. I drive for her.
> ...


LOL, I've been doing something similar for years now. 
Y'all some sick twisted basturds....
I luv it! :thumbup:


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

There's a drawback to this scheme.

Pax: "I can't believe they are doing this, I'll tip you in the app!" 🤭


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> There's a drawback to this scheme.
> 
> Pax: "I can't believe they are doing this, I'll tip you in the app!" &#129325;


There's a drawback to any scheme. Passengers don't have to tip. Period.

However, if you can convince them that Uber is tracking tips (a totally plausible metric, since many use the Uber app to do it) for ride dispatching purposes, suddenly they have some skin in the game. If they think leaving a tip will get them quicker response time for future requests, a good number of these frustrated riders will consider an extra $2, $3, or even $5 to be a good investment.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lie to get tips?

🤐 🤐 🤐 🤐


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Lie to get tips?
> 
> &#129296; &#129296; &#129296; &#129296;


The lie would fall apart if the pax was a current or previous uber driver or an Uber employee. LOL


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Personally I don't believe in making up lies for tips. It's just not my way. I'd rather make less money than to be untruthful.

People ask me why drivers are hard to find, yes it is TRUE that the drivers are sitting at home collecting unemployment, and in my state it is also probably true that you'll make more money on unemployment, or at least it was true last year. Heck, most people at regular jobs were also making MORE money on unemployment and dreaded the call-in back to work.

But if people ask me if I'm struggling, my answer is no. If you give me a tip I will probably use your tip to pay for my ammunition addiction.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I'm always looking at new ways to have fun with my passengers, and recently I've been exploiting the obvious shortage in rideshare drivers to not only entertain myself, but line my pockets with more tips. It kinda just happened spontaneously last week, but this is a composite script of the conversation I had with a frustrated passenger who waited over an hour to get an Uber...
> 
> PAX: Why does it take so long to get an Uber now? It was never like this before!
> 
> ...


Love it



Trafficat said:


> Personally I don't believe in making up lies for tips. It's just not my way. I'd rather make less money than to be untruthful.
> 
> People ask me why drivers are hard to find, yes it is TRUE that the drivers are sitting at home collecting unemployment, and in my state it is also probably true that you'll make more money on unemployment, or at least it was true last year. Heck, most people at regular jobs were also making MORE money on unemployment and dreaded the call-in back to work.
> 
> But if people ask me if I'm struggling, my answer is no. If you give me a tip I will probably use your tip to pay for my ammunition addiction.


Easier for me. I wont be lying when i say I'm struggling. But I admit, struggling can be defined a million ways. Context is everything.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> The lie would fall apart if the pax was a current or previous uber driver or an Uber employee. LOL


A previous Uber driver might not stay abreast of new Uber programs, especially if they left pre-pandemic. A current Uber driver would probably thank you for giving them such a great idea to boost their own bottom line. I see little risk in having an Uber driver, past or present, aware of my scam.

Uber and its non-tipping pax have pissed off so many drivers, they'd probably like running their own scam to get a little of it back.



Trafficat said:


> But if people ask me if I'm struggling, my answer is no.


 At no point do I indicate I am struggling to any passenger. I have another W-2 job that keeps the bills paid. I won't feign poverty to get extra pity money.

However, screwing with non-tipping pax who think the world revolves around their precious time, when they show absolutely no consideration for mine. Well, let's just say revenge is a dish best served with stone cold lies.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Lie to get tips?
> 
> &#129296; &#129296; &#129296; &#129296;


Yeah.....  
Kinda like how Uber lies to get drivers.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Well, most of what Uber says to lure drivers is true, it's just that the unstated assumptions aren't always valid. Like when they say you can make *up to* $90,000 a year, it's not untrue. $90,000 a year is the *up to* value which was only really advertised in some metro areas. And as long as you are willing to work 100 hours per week in those metro areas it is quite plausible.

The problem is that people make the erroneous assumption that the advertisement means that making $90K will be typical when working a standard 40 hour a week schedule. Also, people are assuming the $90,000 is profit when it might just be gross revenue from which you have to deduct many thousands in gas and other vehicle costs for the 90,000 miles you drove to make that much money.

I always assume the worst when someone's trying to pitch something. Uber isn't alone in inflating expectations for jobs. Like I see jobs all the time on LinkedIn that advertise $60,000 salary which is always a major red flag to me. An employee paid on "salary" is quite likely expected to work well over 40 hours per week, so unless expected work hours are given, I consider an advertised salary irrelevant in determining whether a job actually pays well, unless the pay would still be considered good even if it was the pay for working 100 hours a week.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

rkozy said:


> Definitely a lot lower-risk than my "Throw Uber Under The Bus" approach. It probably nets you some real generous tips from those with a soft heart. Unfortunately, most my Uber pax tend to be hardened criminals out on parole, just trying to get to Burger King or Family Dollar.


Yes, I can see where it might be geography dependent.
Prolly wouldn't work well in piss holes like San Francisco, Seattle, Los Angeles, New York, Chicago ... those people are just barely human and therefore have no soul, or heart.

But, here, where I am ... I used to like working Sunday. We have a very large multinational 'church' here. I've been prayed over, and prayed for. ("Haley" too, whoever that is). I've heard sniffles from the back seat, been hugged and told "yer a good grand-father'. And, they are fresh from giving of much of their money to the church -- there's usually a few bux left for me and they're all pre-conditioned. 
It's like tapping a brides-maid.

Hey, lions hunt around the watering hole; right?

Between that and shuffling, I'd make an extra $100 a shift.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

A couple of years ago,i had a business trip to South Carolina and rented a car there. The rental car location was off premises. That is, they had their own shuttle and driver.

When I was leaving to fly home, the driver was giving me a song and dance about a kid with cancer.

I liked the guy, so I tipped him anyway.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Kinda like how Uber lies to get drivers.


two wrongs make.....

oh, never mind.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> A couple of years ago,i had a business trip to South Carolina and rented a car there. The rental car location was off premises. That is, they had their own shuttle and driver.
> 
> When I was leaving to fly home, the driver was giving me a song and dance about a kid with cancer.
> 
> I liked the guy, so I tipped him anyway.


Sometimes ya just gotta give credit for the entertainment.

I asked a cop once if he ever let anyone off from a ticket.
He said, "If they can make me laugh, yea. If the story is good enough, original or just funny ... you bet, I'll let em off."
I remember that to this day, and it works.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

What I tell them is actually true: most drivers have switched over to delivery because 9 out of 10 of those customers tip. You're lucky if 1 out of 10 passengers tip.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> two wrongs make.....
> 
> oh, never mind.


What is with you and that "eye roll" emoji? You use it all the damn time. Are you conveying that you're somehow better than everyone else? Cause I can assure, you ain't. Nor are your efforts humorous.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah.....
> Kinda like how Uber lies to get drivers.


Right on UberGuber!&#129315;&#128077;&#127999;


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> What I tell them is actually true: most drivers have switched over to delivery because 9 out of 10 of those customers tip. You're lucky if 1 out of 10 passengers tip.


The tipping participation stat is hard to track, for several reasons. The biggest reason is that the amount tipped can vary so wildly. I've had $0 tips on a 180-mile ride, and $20 tips on a two-mile ride. Do you calculate tips on a per-mile, or per-ride basis? It's almost impossible to standardize those contributions into a single metric that has any meaning.

The other problem is that tipping is a highly individual practice. This means you can get ten people in a row who don't tip. Then, the next day you can get ten people in a row who will. It's like predicting RED or BLACK on the roulette wheel. Theoretically speaking, one specific color should come up 50% of the time. The only problem is that (if you've ever played roulette) many times one color will repeat itself four or five times consecutively, before the other color occurs.

Trying to predict tipping patterns is like trying to predict lottery numbers. It's impossible.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Are you conveying that you're somehow better than everyone else?


oh, Tonk Of Course I Still Love You. the epic troll sock of all time.

Are you lost? Didn't read the thread (as usual).

I bet you enjoy a little (or big) lie to get more tips. Your integrity is a bit lacking, but we all knew that from day one.

So thanks for the feedback; I enjoy living in your head space rent/lease free.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I bet you enjoy a little (or big) lie to get more tips.


I consider my lie to be a little one, but one that actually exposes a larger truth about how Uber treats its drivers. It's clear to me that the rideshare companies know we cannot sustain their business model over the long haul. Human drivers were supposed to be a temporary placeholder until the RoboCars took our jobs away.

Now, the RoboCars are on back-order, and Uber/Lyft are flailing about. They are taking away our bread-and-butter surges. They aren't tacking on fuel surcharges since gas has been creeping upwards in recent months. Our only recourse is to get passengers to feel sorry for us, and pay the wages that Uber/Lyft refuse to pay us.

Unfortunately, many pax are just as cutthroat as the rideshare companies. Unless you give them proper motivation to tip (and simply being nice isn't enough) they will continue to treat us like the dirt Uber and Lyft have told them we are.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Human drivers were supposed to be a temporary placeholder until the RoboCars took our jobs away.


I"m sorry, that is not happening any day/week/month/year/decade soon. Until we have true AI and sensors in the streets etc.

But yeah, RS ain't for the faint of heart or those who believe RS is a great alternative to having a W2 position. It's 'ok' as a side gig and part-time only thing. Full time as a permanent career, no way Jose.

And anybody who gets into RS thinking tips are a big thing, well they will quickly discover they ain't.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> But yeah, RS ain't for the faint of heart or those who believe RS is a great alternative to having a W2 position. It's 'ok' as a side gig and part-time only thing. Full time as a permanent career, no way Jose.


Which is why I have a W-2 job, and will always have a W-2 job. Rideshare is a career the same way being a historian is a career. Sure, you can make a little money on the side talking about Abraham Lincoln's belief in a strong central government, but that shit ain't putting a roof over your head.

Nevertheless, I enjoy human psychology, and driving for Uber and Lyft provides a target-rich environment. On one side you have the pax, who can be manipulated since they are at the bottom of this transactional food chain. They are the ones who desperately need a ride, and will actually get in a complete stranger's personal vehicle just to save a few bucks. At the top of the food chain, you have the Uber algorithm and its attendant policies set forth by corporate tools in the Ivory Tower.

I love figuring out ways to turn Uber's greed into fodder for manipulating the very customers who look the other way at this company's intransigence towards fairness and equity.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> complete stranger's personal vehicle just to save a few bucks


...compared to what exactly? a taxi? That might work in a dense city or a resort area, but in the burbs not so much.

I first used Uber as a pax. On vacations easier to use RS then renting a car. I assure you I didn't care or think how uber was paying or treating the driver(s); pretty sure most pax aren't dwelling on it either.

Not sure I see a difference getting into a cab or a RS? Both are strangers, right? RS is convenient and almost never cheaper than public transit.

I'm all for Uber et al raises their rates to match taxis; and then paying the drivers more. RS wins on being convenient, plus I don't see too many pax rioting (much). :thumbup:


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Not sure I see a difference getting into a cab or a RS? Both are strangers, right? RS is convenient and almost never cheaper than public transit.
> :thumbup:


Taxis have a central business location and abundant regulatory oversight. Uber and Lyft will hire virtually anyone, and intentionally make it difficult to obtain any level of accountability regarding service issues. Try getting a human on the phone the next time your Uber ride goes badly. It isn't pleasant.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

yes, taxis still have the upper hand at airports, hotels, resorts and most amusement parks. Those are the reasons they are still viable. I mean it's easy: walk out of an airport and to your right or left a few hundred steps is the taxi island. Where oh where is the RS pu area. sheesh. 

I've not had, as a pax, a Uber ride go bad. At amusement parks sometimes a challenge to FIND where RS was vanquished to for pick ups. I had one ride where pretty sure the u-joint was about to fall out; gave him a 4 and a write up to have it checked out. 

i'd never call Uber support as a pax; would use app email instead. Some of us really hate voice calls of any type.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

rkozy said:


> I'm always looking at new ways to have fun with my passengers, and recently I've been exploiting the obvious shortage in rideshare drivers to not only entertain myself, but line my pockets with more tips. It kinda just happened spontaneously last week, but this is a composite script of the conversation I had with a frustrated passenger who waited over an hour to get an Uber...
> 
> PAX: Why does it take so long to get an Uber now? It was never like this before!
> 
> ...


to be honest . .. . . I am without words. . .
my inner Dork voice ( you know the one that everyone has that tells you when you are being stupid or about to do something stupid. .. . . ) Is basically saying. . .. . "I got nothing. . you're (me) a dumbass for not using this before. . .

I applaud you. .. .


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I used to tell peopleded surgery, showed him pictures and everything of him, Tips went through the roof


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheDoc said:


> That's a lot of talking and ass licking for $5. Seriously?


Aww, come on doc.
Yer harshing my mellow, man.

Why not have some fun, provide some entertainment, and get paid for it?
It's a win-win.
The pax feels good (they had fun and got to feel good about the tip) and I feel good (I had fun and feel good about the tip).
Where's the harm?

Relax. Have fun.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

[HEADING=2]Tell your pax this one little lie; watch the tips roll in[/HEADING]
I doubt if I'll use this one, but it's pretty good. Pretty, pretty good. Quite honestly, it's exactly what Uber should be exposing about the pax when the request comes in. I don't look at pax ratings, but I would look at this stat.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

This would involve conversing with pax. I'm just not sure that I'm prepared to take things that far.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Trying to predict tipping patterns is like trying to predict lottery numbers. It's impossible.


Difficult, yes. Imprecise? Sure.

That doesn't mean I don't want to tip (ahem) the odds in my favor.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Personally I don't believe in making up lies for tips. It's just not my way. I'd rather make less money than to be untruthful.


Good thing you don't work in a Spa Salon:

NORMAL: _Ms Jones you have such lovely thick hair it looks great in any style!_
@Trafficat: _Actually Ms Jones with such a gigantic round face short hair isn't your friend!_

NORMAL: _Why Betty that is such a lovely outfit you're wearing today, is that new?_
@Trafficat: _ Wow that dress is very wrinkled, didn't have time to iron?_

NORMAL: _No Mr Ignawski, we don't mind giving massages to men with back hair_!
@Trafficat : _Between your back hair and rolls of fat I'm creeped out and need gloves to work on you!_

Not only would you be tip-less but also out of a job!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

rkozy said:


> And if the pax attempts to call into complain to Uber about the practice, what are the odds they'll reach an actual human being who speaks fluent English?


They'll get $5 in Uber bucks and a "I'm sorry for the inconvenience."


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Lie to get tips?
> 
> &#129296; &#129296; &#129296; &#129296;


Your silence speaks volumes
about the character of the op
I dont think anyone is surprised...


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> They'll get $5 in Uber bucks and a "I'm sorry for the inconvenience."


&#129315;


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

its a great idea if you dont need the job and have big costs of a different platform..i tell them about drivers staying home for $500 a week but not this begging for a tip to be reported.
but IUDGTF...ITS A great idea


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Do you understand, that half of your riders are Uber drivers?
Yes, that's what Uber wants. 
So when you bullshit them about the tips, think, that they know, that you are full of shit. I swear to dog, if the driver tries to **** with me, no tip. And I am a generous tipper,


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

rkozy said:


> There's a drawback to any scheme. Passengers don't have to tip. Period.
> 
> However, if you can convince them that Uber is tracking tips (a totally plausible metric, since many use the Uber app to do it) for ride dispatching purposes, suddenly they have some skin in the game. If they think leaving a tip will get them quicker response time for future requests, a good number of these frustrated riders will consider an extra $2, $3, or even $5 to be a good investment.


It's better than the truth; UBER increases the amount they upfront charge the pax in line with how much they tip.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

rkozy said:


> I'm always looking at new ways to have fun with my passengers, and recently I've been exploiting the obvious shortage in rideshare drivers to not only entertain myself, but line my pockets with more tips. It kinda just happened spontaneously last week, but this is a composite script of the conversation I had with a frustrated passenger who waited over an hour to get an Uber...
> 
> PAX: Why does it take so long to get an Uber now? It was never like this before!
> 
> ...


Brilliant. If I ever drive RS again I'll be stealing it.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Zebonkey said:


> Do you understand, that half of your riders are Uber drivers?


No way it's half, or even 25%. Once in a week, I might get someone who self-identifies as a former Uber driver. I can guarantee you the number of FORMER Uber drivers is far greater than CURRENT Uber drivers. The company's turnover rate is 95% after one year.

If I did 100 rides in my market, maybe two of them would be current or very recent rideshare drivers. Most people who take Uber when I drive (8am - 4pm) don't have wheels. Period. Kinda hard to drive for Uber when you don't possess an automobile.


----------



## 702RideshareGuy (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm finding that just saying... 

tips in general from Uber and Lyft passengers are notoriously sporadic (for whatever reason). It is what it is. What I'm reading on various socials is that for those of us drivers who are out there driving, the pax aren't showing any appreciation to the driver who are showing up! If you't like, I can show you a report of my rides from this week. Very few have tips. Everything you are experiencing now is the same with all rides. (And I emphasize i'm not bringing this up for them to feel obligated to tip.) 

Result: I've seen a tip each and every time I've had a chance to mention this. If they don't complain about their wait time or lack of drivers, I don't mention it.


----------



## 702RideshareGuy (Oct 10, 2020)

rkozy said:


> There's a drawback to any scheme. Passengers don't have to tip. Period.
> 
> However, if you can convince them that Uber is tracking tips (a totally plausible metric, since many use the Uber app to do it) for ride dispatching purposes, suddenly they have some skin in the game. If they think leaving a tip will get them quicker response time for future requests, a good number of these frustrated riders will consider an extra $2, $3, or even $5 to be a good investment.


I've often thought of this being part of the flash screen that helps us make our decision whether we accept the ride or not. It would be great info but would leave out the cash tippers (which i would rather get)


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Lie to get tips?
> 
> 🤐 🤐 🤐 🤐


Well I don’t think is is a complete fabrication. Uber is absolutely watching who tips. That information tells them who has room in the budget to get gouged a little more ion the next ride.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> A previous Uber driver might not stay abreast of new Uber programs, especially if they left pre-pandemic. A current Uber driver would probably thank you for giving them such a great idea to boost their own bottom line. I see little risk in having an Uber driver, past or present, aware of my scam.
> 
> Uber and its non-tipping pax have pissed off so many drivers, they'd probably like running their own scam to get a little of it back.
> 
> ...


I am struggling. 

I am struggling to get pax to actual tip. 

We all are struggling. 

See that. Context is everything.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Zebonkey said:


> Do you understand, that half of your riders are Uber drivers?
> Yes, that's what Uber wants.
> So when you bullshit them about the tips, think, that they know, that you are full of shit. I swear to dog, if the driver tries to **** with me, no tip. And I am a generous tipper,


Drivers are not treated equal. 

If Uber thinks you are on the hook, they will drain all your perks. 

When you take an Uber break, you start seeing better promos, pings, etc.

So I think if you are going to use the OP’s idea, you need to mention the word “beta” and say not all drivers are on the program immediately but it is rolling out to more drivers daily..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Uber is absolutely watching who tips. That information tells them who has room in the budget to get gouged a little more ion the next ride.


will speculation with no foundation. But, ok; if you say so.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

702RideshareGuy said:


> I've often thought of this being part of the flash screen that helps us make our decision whether we accept the ride or not. It would be great info but would leave out the cash tippers (which i would rather get)


I suppose Uber could add to the post-ride screen (where you rate them, indicate their mask compliance, etc.) a box where you input any cash tips received. Obviously, most drivers wouldn't want to admit they received a cash tip to Uber, because it will become reported income at that point.

However, that info would certainly become valuable in determining if a rider is worth picking up. Which is all the more reason Uber will never implement such an idea: They want us picking up every ping we get, regardless of economics.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> will speculation with no foundation. But, ok; if you say so.


You are correct. I don’t have access to their secret shenanigan file.

they are a tech company compiling massive amounts of data, but sure, I bet they just ignore all the data 

What Uber does with the information is open to debate. It is not debatable that they have all the data necessary to manage margins.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

So, if a pax tips in cash, how does uber track it? Compromising my values is not worth the pennies you get.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Compromising my values is not worth the pennies you get.


We all compromise the value of our vehicles to get pennies from Uber.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

rkozy said:


> We all compromise the value of our vehicles to get pennies from Uber.


Not exactly true. The CA drivers were in Rideshare Nirvana when they had the surge multiplier option. Making $400-500/day is definitely not pennies.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> they are a tech company compiling massive amounts of data, but sure, I bet they just ignore all the data


We know they are compiling tip data, at least in some elementary form, because they itemize tips when giving us income summaries for a day, a week, etc.

Whether they are doing in-depth tracking on this particular data point is hard to say. There's really nothing in it for Uber, since the company gets none of the proceeds from a passenger tip. They might use such data to identify "high roller" passengers who might be willing to pay more for rides, even if driver supply is at an optimal level.

I wouldn't be surprised if Uber targets passengers who have shown a propensity to treat money liberally. If you get X amount of high-roller passengers in a certain area, perhaps they up the surge pricing in that locale, since there are numerous pax who have a track record of spending more money for rides.

That's all speculation, but it's not speculation to say Uber is always looking for more ways to squeeze more money out of everyone who uses their apps.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Not exactly true. The CA drivers were in Rideshare Nirvana when they had the surge multiplier option. Making $400-500/day is definitely not pennies.


Notice how Uber is no longer offering that option. It's almost like they value their own profitability at the expense (literally) of their drivers.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> We know they are compiling tip data, at least in some elementary form, because they itemize tips when giving us income summaries for a day, a week, etc.
> 
> Whether they are doing in-depth tracking on this particular data point is hard to say. There's really nothing in it for Uber, since the company gets none of the proceeds from a passenger tip. They might use such data to identify "high roller" passengers who might be willing to pay more for rides, even if driver supply is at an optimal level.
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I am saying The term is Price Elasticity and companies have specialized in these strategies for years. There is an industry of consultants that advise companies on this. I have direct experience with one outfit; RMS 

Uber uses tip data to look for margin improvement opportunities


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Uber uses tip data to look for margin improvement opportunities


I would be surprised if they weren't doing that. However, they seem to focus most of their efforts on margin improvement by taking from the drivers. Inasmuch that they can't take away driver tips, they probably only see tip data as a loosely peripheral metric for ride pricing.

Tipping is a deeply personal decision. It's almost like a religious belief for some; especially those who were/are employed in the service industry where tipping is common. A passenger who tips generously may not necessarily be willing to pay more for a fare, since there is some compartmentalization between the price of a service offered by a company, and the voluntary benevolence of giving extra money to the worker who is directly providing the service.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I'm always looking at new ways to have fun with my passengers, and recently I've been exploiting the obvious shortage in rideshare drivers to not only entertain myself, but line my pockets with more tips. It kinda just happened spontaneously last week, but this is a composite script of the conversation I had with a frustrated passenger who waited over an hour to get an Uber...
> 
> PAX: Why does it take so long to get an Uber now? It was never like this before!
> 
> ...


Funny. But not a believable lie.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Funny. But not a believable lie.


Ostensibly, some people wouldn't buy it. However, some people would. With a shortage of drivers making it rough for passengers, it is easier to play off that frustration now. If riders believe that drivers are skipping pickups because of their insufficient tipping habits, some might be made to see the error of their ways.

As more states end the federal unemployment benefits early, more drivers will be getting back on the road. The days of driver shortages are coming to an end quite soon. Virtually everyone who does rideshare as a primary source of income has no fallback options, and are unemployable in most any other industry. I don't think passengers will have as many struggles this summer as they did this spring.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Virtually everyone who does rideshare as a primary source of income has no fallback options, and are unemployable in most any other industry.


Most of the drivers I talk with (many of whom I'm driving for) say that they drive part time to get some additional money.

I'm sure there are some people who drive full time. Seems like a case of poor life choices to me.

Do I feel sorry for them? Yes, I certainly do. But that's a separate issue.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm sure there are some people who drive full time. Seems like a case of poor life choices to me.


Seems like being a full-time Uber driver is the last stop before a mental breakdown and the ensuing homelessness.

You tried everything else, it didn't work out. Uber probably won't either. If you felt screwed over at your W-2 job, you're likely to feel that tenfold driving for these rideshare companies.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Ostensibly, some people wouldn't buy it. However, some people would. With a shortage of drivers making it rough for passengers, it is easier to play off that frustration now. If riders believe that drivers are skipping pickups because of their insufficient tipping habits, some might be made to see the error of their ways.
> 
> As more states end the federal unemployment benefits early, more drivers will be getting back on the road. The days of driver shortages are coming to an end quite soon. Virtually everyone who does rideshare as a primary source of income has no fallback options, and are unemployable in most any other industry. I don't think passengers will have as many struggles this summer as they did this spring.


Ostensibly? Meaning you haven’t really done it. It’s just another UP story.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Lie to get tips?
> 
> 🤐 🤐 🤐 🤐


Many of these tip schemes sound like TK selling the self driving car fantasy.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Tipping is a deeply personal decision. It's almost like a religious belief for some; especially those who were/are employed in the service industry where tipping is common. A passenger who tips generously may not necessarily be willing to pay more for a fare, since there is some compartmentalization between the price of a service offered by a company, and the voluntary benevolence of giving extra money to the worker who is directly providing the service.


This is about the best explanation of tipping I've read. Yeah, I was a driver and I certainly expected tips, was disappointed when I went above and beyond and got no recognition for it, but I wasn't willing to lie to increase my tip average. That's just me, and I cannot argue for another. I can say that as a consumer, in all cases where one would normally expect to tip for service, I do so generously, and additionally so when it is especially deserved, and on the flip side, will withhold tipping as much when I feel it's not earned. Again, that's just me.


----------



## mr.sconie (Nov 14, 2019)

im a fan lol


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> This is about the best explanation of tipping I've read. Yeah, I was a driver and I certainly expected tips, was disappointed when I went above and beyond and got no recognition for it, but I wasn't willing to lie to increase my tip average. That's just me, and I cannot argue for another.


Every story that every driver posts on Uberpeople.net is 100% true, down to every minute detail.

I definitely *did not* concoct this hypothetical passenger conversation in my head one day while driving, and decided that it would make a great "shock piece" to put on UP for reaction. I would never invent such a false story to provoke thoughts...and get "thumbs up" from those who detest non-tipping pax as much as I do.

Why, to do that would go against the very honest and sincere community that UP.net has fostered.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't understand. I didn't question the truth or validity of your story, I only said I would not lie to earn tips. I'm sorry if you misunderstood that.


----------



## Stealth (Sep 8, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I like it.
> I used to do something similar.
> 
> Had a pix of a young female on my dashboard. She was about 14 I would guess. Just some random kids pix that came in a wallet.
> ...


Karma exists...


----------



## Stealth (Sep 8, 2020)

If you have to lie for money, you need to reevaluate your life 

People like you give other drivers a bad reputation. 

It's bad enough when I have pax thank me for not being a weird creep like other drivers regularly now they are going to look at us as con artists


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stealth said:


> Karma exists...





Stealth said:


> If you have to lie for money, you need to reevaluate your life
> People like you give other drivers a bad reputation.


LoL

Holey crap.
I flashed back to kindergarten .... 










"You gonna burn in Hell, boy."
"Sorry Sister. I live in California. Already in Hell."


.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

the level of sarcasm is high with that post. Good job.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Stealth said:


> you need to reevaluate your life


OR you need to consider your purpose here. The ex-owners told me that, once.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Stealth said:


> If you have to lie for money, you need to reevaluate your life


I really don't care about the money. Uber/Lyft is a side gig for me, that pays (poorly) for any small holes I need to plug in the monthly budget. In a busy month, I'll drive about 500 miles total on both platforms combined.

The fun part is coming up with stories to post here. Not all stories are true. However, some stories can inspire other people, and make them ponder the psychology of rideshare driving. Pax lie to us *all the time* about tips.

"I'll tip you in the app!" Ever heard that one?

If people telling lies about tips are part of the game, I can have fun concocting my own...even if I'm just spit-balling ideas that others might find entertaining or amusing.

Of course, for somebody like you, who depends solely on Uber/Lyft to pay the bills, life cannot be nearly as fun.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I don't understand. I didn't question the truth or validity of your story, I only said I would not lie to earn tips. I'm sorry if you misunderstood that.


No. I understood it just fine. You're a boy scout, who would never wrong anyone under any circumstances. Being holy is very important to you.

Having some harmless fun is just as important to me. I'm not someone who takes everything I read on the internet as gospel truth.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

So you lie about lieing. Who knows if you are being truthful now? You don't need the money, and yet you gleefully lie about ways you extort money from others then claim you are making it up. I cannot believe a word you say now.

I was never a boy Scout, nor am I especially "holy". Like many people though, I appreciate honesty and do my best to live authentically. Personally, as a pax, I would hear your story with a great deal of skepticism as there is a huge, glaring flaw. I would likely not tip, and if you piss me off enough, I would one-star you as well. If my words make you think I am holier than you somehow, I can only advise honest introspection, yet somehow I feel that would not be possible for someone like you.


P.s. lies are not " harmless"


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Personally, as a pax, I would hear your story with a great deal of skepticism as there is a huge, glaring flaw. I would likely not tip, and if you piss me off enough, I would one-star you as well. If my words make you think I am holier than you somehow, I can only advise honest introspection, yet somehow I feel that would not be possible for someone like you.


Aren't you the guy who stopped driving because you're scared of COVID-19? Those unemployment checks are pretty lucrative, aren't they?

I could have done that, too. But, when my employer called me back in June of 2020, I decided that working for a smaller check was better than having the government send me a big one every week for doing nothing. Since I felt safe enough driving for my employer, I also felt safe enough driving for Uber/Lyft with reduced hours and increased precautions.

One year later, I'm still out there driving...and not expecting the government to give me money just to sit at home, passing judgment on those who actually work for a check.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NOXDriver said:


> Back when I did RS I HATED talking to people. I was so happy when they just got in and went straight for their phone.
> 
> Get in, sit down, shut up then get out.


And don't touch anything.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Um, no, not scared of covid. Not stupid about it either. More like smart enough to know when risk outweighs rewards, and fortunate enough to plan ahead such that choosing to not work is an option. I don't expect anything from the government that I have not earned, and when I decided to throw in the towel for good, I also quit taking unemployment. I applaud your work ethic, choosing to work instead of taking unemployment. I assume you returned the stimulus payments too, right?


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Love it, until a wise paxhole is on to you and asks what their tipping history revealed, especially if they have never tipped via the app. Be careful!


Exactly. My first thought.


----------



## Intripic (Jun 17, 2021)

rkozy said:


> I'm always looking at new ways to have fun with my passengers, and recently I've been exploiting the obvious shortage in rideshare drivers to not only entertain myself, but line my pockets with more tips. It kinda just happened spontaneously last week, but this is a composite script of the conversation I had with a frustrated passenger who waited over an hour to get an Uber...
> 
> PAX: Why does it take so long to get an Uber now? It was never like this before!
> 
> ...


Goes against every be honest and ethical bone in my body... But damn that's slick. I can't, but more power to you.


----------



## giantBUG (Jul 9, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Love it, until a wise paxhole is on to you and asks what their tipping history revealed, especially if they have never tipped via the app. Be careful!


"Oh, I don't pay attention to the tips. You're just fortunate to get me this time but, I'm a one-percenter. The other 99% of the time you could be sprinting to that baggage check-in line two minutes too late. I'm just sayin'."


----------



## Sisterchick (Sep 28, 2021)

rkozy said:


> I'm always looking at new ways to have fun with my passengers, and recently I've been exploiting the obvious shortage in rideshare drivers to not only entertain myself, but line my pockets with more tips. It kinda just happened spontaneously last week, but this is a composite script of the conversation I had with a frustrated passenger who waited over an hour to get an Uber...
> 
> PAX: Why does it take so long to get an Uber now? It was never like this before!
> 
> ...


Omg too funny... not very ethical though


----------

